# How long do u let bacon rest after smoking to slice?



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

It would work best for my schedule to take it to the butcher tomorrow becuase I work Monday- Friday. Would under a 24 hour rest in the fridge be a problem or lose flavor? I live out in the hills so having to go home after work and getting my bacon then going back to the butcher would kinda be a pain in the but doable if it's worth waiting. Also I could maybe take it in a cooler. Put it on Ice if that's ok? Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2018)

I let my bacon rest 4-7 days, uncovered in the refer on a wire rack...


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't have a wire rack. I might  be able to use one of the racks on my Weber grill or come up with something else or just go buy one lol. Thanks Dave! I got 2 butchers who will slice it up for a good deal. 20$


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

4 days here, uncovered on a drying rack.
Al


----------



## ddufore (Mar 4, 2018)

I left my buckboard bacon uncovered on a rack in my garage for a week. Temps were in the lower 40's. The flavor was so much better than fresh from the smoker. Wrapped loosely in parchment paper and put in fridge again on a wire rack for another week. I don't know why I wrapped it. The flavor was better yet. I think it was a combination of the smoke having a chance to fully permeate and the loss of moisture that intensified the flavor. 
I would let it rest in the fridge and take it to be sliced at your convenience. It's only going to get better.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've got it in the fridge on a Weber BBQ grill rack. It's working and looking great. I'm going to try and wait till Wednesday or Thursday. Possibly Friday


----------



## angryengineer (Mar 30, 2018)

I let my most recent batch age in the fridge for 7 days. Worth it for 2 reason. 1st, best batch of bacon I’ve ever made. 2nd, and more importantly, every time I opened the fridge for the next 2 months to get a beer, I smelled bacon!


----------



## ddufore (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, the benefits of your bacon will linger for some time.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 10, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> I don't have a wire rack. I might  be able to use one of the racks on my Weber grill or come up with something else or just go buy one lol. Thanks Dave! I got 2 butchers who will slice it up for a good deal. 20$


You need to skin the pork belly and get belly cold as possible b4 slicing


----------

